# Sticky  Foods I Avoided to Lose Weight



## GatorDude

Since this is the time of year that most people make resolutions, I wanted to share some tips for losing weight. In the past seven months, I've dropped 70 pounds off of my 6'2"/400 pound body and I'm still losing. In the past, I was never really health conscious about food. I didn't know much about carbohydrates. After talking to a nutritionist, I'm doing really well and I'm totally avoiding soda, white bread, french fries, orange juice, and pasta.

Five Foods to Avoid so You Can Lose Weight

I'm also counting my carbs and keeping it to 60-65 grams of carbs per meal with total snacks between meals of 15 to 20 carbs. I hope you find this helpful if your resolution for 2012 is weight loss.


----------



## Meerkat

Good advice.:2thumb:
We eat too many carbs. Our portions are too large also.


----------



## Genevieve

Good for you GD. Yea, since I'm pre-diabetic I have to watch the carbs. Um.... I stopped drinking sodas about 10 years ago just because I was sick of how too sweet they always tasted (ick). Frenchfries I was never too big on. I can't even eat the small bag in a kid's meal to begin with so I don't worry too much about them. Now, oj, thats another thing. I drink it every morning. I just make sure that the rest of the meal is lower in carbs.

I swap out carbs all the time. If I know we're going to drink a beer or two, I go easy on the carbs in the meals the day before or even that day, just so I don't go over my limits.

I don't believe in avoiding any food unless it's an allergy thing. Moderation,swapping out,making right choices and enjoying what I do eat is all I worry about.

Exercise is a big thing to getting healthy. Before my doctor and I figured out what was going wrong with me, I was big, but I had stamina,my cholesterol was in the low 170's. I was "healthier" than most skinny folks I know. I exercised on a daily basis. I just wasn't getting results like I should've been.

Now I'm even better since I'm doing the carbs, taking my metformin and have my vitamin D into the normal range. I feel like a hundred bucks on a daily basis.
My attitude is better, I feel great, and I'm laughing a lot more than ever. I have a spring in my step and it's all because I took control of my health.

It's the most important thing you can do in your life.

Keep at it!


----------



## Davarm

Thanks GD, on the other side of the fence, 5 foods you can until you are full:

1. Okra - Plain, no breading and not fried.
2. Cucumbers - To include pickles(not sweet).
3. Zucchini - Not fried or breaded, boiled.
4. Yellow Squash - Same as Zucchini
5. Celery - Plain.

These foods can be satisfying if you are a creative cook, i'm still working on that one though. If you are counting carbs, these are low and are also good for diabetic diets. 

They can be eaten by diabetics without raising your blood sugar very much at all, no matter how much you eat.


----------



## TechAdmin

Davarm said:


> Thanks GD, on the other side of the fence, 5 foods you can until you are full:
> 
> 1. Okra - Plain, no breading and not fried.
> 2. Cucumbers - To include pickles(not sweet).
> 3. Zucchini - Not fried or breaded, boiled.
> 4. Yellow Squash - Same as Zucchini
> 5. Celery - Plain.
> 
> These foods can be satisfying if you are a creative cook, i'm still working on that one though. If you are counting carbs, these are low and are also good for diabetic diets.
> 
> They can be eaten by diabetics without raising your blood sugar very much at all, no matter how much you eat.


I've been told celery alone is great for dieters as it takes more energy to digest than what you gain from eating it.


----------



## GatorDude

Davarm said:


> Thanks GD, on the other side of the fence, 5 foods you can until you are full:
> 
> 1. Okra - Plain, no breading and not fried.
> 2. Cucumbers - To include pickles(not sweet).
> 3. Zucchini - Not fried or breaded, boiled.
> 4. Yellow Squash - Same as Zucchini
> 5. Celery - Plain.


This looks like a great list.  I can always use alternatives to that double order of broccoli!


----------



## BillS

I like whole raw carrots. I avoid canned almonds. They taste great and they're good for you but one ounce has 160 calories and one six ounce can has 960 calories! If I snack on almonds I can eat one can in two days!


----------



## Davarm

GatorDude said:


> This looks like a great list.  I can always use alternatives to that double order of broccoli!


I could live on broccoli, any way you can imagine to fix it, probobly have done it, and quite possibly have even done a few you would never think of.

If you ever have an over abundance of cucumers, juice em and add a touch dill and a small spoon of sour cream - another one I could live on. The leftover solids can be dehydrated and stored longterm and then mixed with buttermilk to rehydrate and with a touch of dill, another wonderful dish. The buttermilk and sour cream will add some "fattening" but if you dont go overboard, is an acceptable sacrafice.

Okra and zucchini can be pickled for a touch of veriety. The celery can be juiced and added to the cucumber juice, dont much care for it plain. The celery solids can then be dehydrated for long term storage. Waste not/Want not.

Okra can also be dehydrated, ground and used as a thickener in soups or just be boiled with a little tomato or in tomato juice, not as good as fresh but acceptable if done with care.


----------



## gypsysue

When my son got married last summer I took over his upstairs room with my desk, books, sewing stuff, etc. I never used to go up there much, and now I'm up and down several times a day. My leg muscles have toned up and my overall fitness has improved just from all the stair-climbing and -descending! 

I agree with Meerkat about portion size. My husband and I have stood there with measuring cups and checked portions, and it's mind-boggling how much more we'd been dishing up than we used to years ago. We've scaled back, and we also follow that tip about using smaller plates so it feels like we have more on the plate. 

We don't eat much store-bought stuff, and all snacks and desserts are homemade, but when I feel like I need to cut back, I only allow myself something I consider "junk" once a week. When our kids visit they're bad about bringing us garbage like Pop, but we can make a 12-pack of soda pop last for a few months or more, just by doling it out, and splitting a can when we do drink one.

We're both in pretty good shape and hope to keep it that way. Davarm, thanks for the ideas for cucumbers, okra, and zucchini!


----------



## Jason

I realize this is an old thread but it's a very important one. GD, that's incredible weight loss! Here's my story:

In '09-'10 I lost 101 lbs in a year and a day using diet and exercise. I've slowly put 70 pounds back on, most of it last summer when my work situation changed. I didn't post it on here but I was in another state for 6 months living in a high rise instead of on my farm, able to walk to and from dozens of restaurants and bars and I worked long hours so it was easier to grab chow on the way home than to cook. Incidentally, General Tso's chicken is supposed to be the single least healthy way to prepare chicken.

Last week I realized I was sick of feeling, frankly, like shit. I started keeping a food and weight journal. I find if I write down everything I eat I don't sneak little nibbles so much at all. I don't like pop so I don't drink it much at all. I have a very nice elyptical that I bought the first time I lost weight and I use it a lot. I lost about 3 pounds this week and since I'm eating better I already have more energy.

Gatordude, if you want to, let's keep this thread gong and check in once a week or so to say how we've done. It's easier if you have someone to be accountable to. I'm not proposing a contest because a person has to lose weight for themself, not anyone else. This morning I was 252 lbs. Of course this is open to any PS family member as well. GD, if you'd rather not, that's fine too.


----------



## DJgang

I take my canned squash and zucchini, cut them up and kind of stir fry with olive oil and garlic. Perfect side dish...oh, add some dehydrated onions as well.


----------



## RiverRunner

Jason said:


> I realize this is an old thread but it's a very important one. GD, that's incredible weight loss! Here's my story:
> 
> In '09-'10 I lost 101 lbs in a year and a day using diet and exercise. I've slowly put 70 pounds back on, most of it last summer when my work situation changed. I didn't post it on here but I was in another state for 6 months living in a high rise instead of on my farm, able to walk to and from dozens of restaurants and bars and I worked long hours so it was easier to grab chow on the way home than to cook. Incidentally, General Tso's chicken is supposed to be the single least healthy way to prepare chicken.
> 
> Last week I realized I was sick of feeling, frankly, like shit. I started keeping a food and weight journal. I find if I write down everything I eat I don't sneak little nibbles so much at all. I don't like pop so I don't drink it much at all. I have a very nice elyptical that I bought the first time I lost weight and I use it a lot. I lost about 3 pounds this week and since I'm eating better I already have more energy.
> 
> Gatordude, if you want to, let's keep this thread gong and check in once a week or so to say how we've done. It's easier if you have someone to be accountable to. I'm not proposing a contest because a person has to lose weight for themself, not anyone else. This morning I was 252 lbs. Of course this is open to any PS family member as well. GD, if you'd rather not, that's fine too.


Mind if I join in?

I think a weekly check in might help me keep going & stay on the wagon, so to speak.

I was 215 at the end of Oct., now 190 and still a long ways to go.


----------



## DJgang

Welcome to the forums, RR!!!


----------



## Jason

Welcome aboard, and heck yes-join right in! How about every Sunday everyone who cares to report in to this thread?


----------



## gypsysue

Good idea, Jason! I'll join in.

And welcome to the forum, RR!


----------



## mdprepper

Not to butt in (but I will any way). If you are going to do this you may want to start a new thread calling it something more specific (weight loss check in, fitness check in) and have it made a sticky, otherwise you will have to wade through a weeks worth of posts to find it again for the next Sunday. Just a thought.


----------



## gypsysue

Well, that's a good idea, md. Austin? Naekid? Yooo-hoooo.... drat. I guess we could send one of them a PM?


----------



## Jason

The sticky was a great idea! I had a devil of a time finding it, I'll admit. Looked up and down the page and finally noticed it.

:scratch


----------



## gypsysue

Yeah, thanks, admins/mods, for making this a sticky! 

Now...let's get serious about this! We all need to be in the best condition we can be, as part of our preps, to handle the workload if TSHTF!


----------



## mdprepper

gypsysue said:


> Now...let's get serious about this! We all need to be in the best condition we can be, as part of our preps, to handle the workload if TSHTF!


Ugh...please don't guilt me in to participating!

Okay, I will attempt it. But being on the "fluffy" side I will not post my weight, just number of pounds (if any) lost.


----------



## DJgang

Well, I need to loose 30 or 40 pounds. I've lost 10 recently and I feel so much better.

This past summer, after the tornado hit us, I suffered from depression and physically couldn't move without taking pain pills.

Doctor has me on a new med, and it's done wonders. But I still would like to loose.


----------



## Jason

I was 255 when I started talking about this. The first bit always comes off really easily and then it gets tough and you have plateaus to worry about. I have a whole stack of clothes that I can't wait to fit into again! Will post with my weigh in tomorrow AM.


----------



## JayJay

My situation is waaay different---I'm 5'1" and need to lose 15 lbs.
It took a while for my body to adjust last spring, but I lost 7 lbs. in two months, was on a high....and then broke my 3 middle toes on right foot in May. Yep--gained all 7 lbs. I had lost.
I'm working again to cut down the amount I eat and I love raw vegetables.
I think it's harder for senior women and short women to lose weight.


----------



## sailaway

I've deflated 40#s in 20 months since the X to be and I split up. My life no longer centers around eating and drinking after work & on the weekends. I also had a broken leg and was incapacitated for 6 of those months. I joined a gym and walk the security chief 3-5 miles every day I don't go to the gym. I have been eating alot of fresh fruits and veggies for meals. smoothies, weight watchers cabbage soup, baked fish & chicken, cottage cheese, soy milk and alot of Kroger Carb master yogerts.

I've gone from 18 min to 35 min on the cardio bicycle and have a machine weight lifting routine where I do upper body one day and lower body the next visit. My weight has gone from 220 to 180, I would like to get to 165. The surgeon who opperated on my leg recommended this as it would keep it from being stressed and possibly deteriorating when I get older.

Right now I feel great, I look at this as a life style change. I ate a piece of chocolate the other day and wanted to throw up:gaah:. I have basically worked starches, sugars and rich fatty foods out of my diet. Also, it is how you prepare foods that makes a difference. I did binge on a bag of carrot sticks the other night.


----------



## Jason

Having seen you recently, Sail, you look darn good considering all the trouble you've had with your leg and all. I bottomed out in February 2010 at 174 pounds and that was all I could lose. I think that's about my minimum. The rest is pure, rippling muscle.  Eating better for the last couple weeks and working out has already made me feel like a million bucks.

Having said that, it's amazing how easy it is to gain it back when you let your guard down.


----------



## Jason

Checking in with 248.4 pounds. Down from 255 on Februry 14th.


----------



## gypsysue

Checking in at 165 this morning (Female, 51 y.o., 5'5"), stalled here for about 3 years. My regular weight after age 40 was around 145, and that's my initial goal. I'd ballooned up to around 175 four or five years ago, and took off 10 lbs right away. I'm active and put hundreds of miles on my bicycle every year, as well as walking, gardening, and other activities. I have food allergies, dairy being the worst. I use almond, rice, and soy milks and cheeses and other 'dairy products'. I also use the non-dairy cream cheese and sour cream made by tofutti.

I'm going to avoid sugar during the week, and do my stair-stepper most days, in addition to whatever walks or skiing we do (we're deep under snow up here in the northern mountains right now). My 'slacker' day will be Saturday because that's the day kids and grandkids visit, and we eat and play board games and generally good off. So I'll behave the other six days of the week. I'm doing 2,000 steps at a time on the stair-stepper and hope to work up to 3,000 by mid-March. I use the stair-stepper at a pretty stiff setting to keep my leg muscles built up over the winter for bicycling the rest of the year. Problem is that I've only been getting on the stair-stepper a couple times a week, and out for hard walks a couple times a week, and I'm hoping being 'accountable' to myself and to you all by posting on here, that I'll get serious about it and stick with it. Same thing with eating the way I should be.

Portion control will be my other area to work on, and not going back for seconds.

Jason, that's remarkable weight loss in less than two weeks! :congrat: Sail, you sound like you're pretty close to your goal, and with such a badly broken leg last year, you're really doing great! DJ, JayJay, and anyone else who joins in... Here's a big pile of encouragement!


----------



## Jason

The single biggest thing I've noticed to be helping me is a food journal. I write down absolutely EVERYTHING I eat, even if it's a couple bites. I've found that this really does keep me from snitching bites of this and that through the day. I'm actually eating more often now than I was when I fouled up and got big again. I eat little meals and healthy snacks all day long instead of waiting until I'm really hungry and gorging on crappy food.


----------



## gypsysue

Great idea, Jason. I think I'll keep a food journal too, so I can look it over as I go and see how I'm really doing. I also love knowing I have to get on here each week and tell you all how much I weigh!  It's only day 1, and already I passed up temptation a couple times because I thought of you guys!


----------



## Jason

I weighed myself yesterday and was 245.0 lbs. I went to dinner last night with some old friends at Yokoso Japanese steakhouse, which is one of those places where they cook the food right there at the table. Just from sheer volume of food this morning I was 246.4. It's important to have a splurge now and then to keep yourself on track in the long run. Today it's back to eating right and exercizing as normal.


----------



## gypsysue

Last week: 165 lbs., This week: 164 lbs.

I was good the first half of the week, then blew it the last half! We had to go to the city Friday, and while there we usually visit kids/grandkids. One of the kids made homemade pizza, and it was soooooo good! Sigh... Then we had company yesterday and stuffed ourselves on stir-fry and pineapple upside down cake. 

I did my stair-stepper work out Sun. Mon. and Tues., then found excuses to be too busy the rest of the week. Augghhhhhh! I'm going to do better this week.

Jason, that steakhouse sounds awesome! I think you're right, a splurge or treat now & then helps keep morale up, and keeps us on track. (Well, i my case I need to get back on the track!  )


----------



## Jason

It was really good. Keep in mind all the hot food was prepared right in front of us, except for the soup. I got the hibachi triple. My meal consisted of: some kind of chicken soup broth with green onions in it, salad with ginger dressing, grilled broccoli/zuchini/onions, fried rice with lots of veggies, grilled shrimp, grilled chicken, and grilled filet mignon. It was about $28. While exhorbitant for a meal, this was pretty much my big night out for the whole month so it wasn't as expensive in the long run as it sounds. And it was a LOT of food and I'm sure the sauces were full of bad stuff, but overall it wasn't the most unhealthy meal I've ever had.


----------



## gypsysue

My few-times-a-year treat is a Chinese buffet in Kalispell (MT). I can really stuff myself there. Everything is so tasty and colorful! 

Jason, my mouth watered reading the list of what you got with your meal! 

Looks like we need to prod/remind people to join us here in our weekly check-in! I don't care, though, if you're the only one cheering me on, it still gives me incentive having someone to answer to and compare notes with. Though I'm afraid we'll be each other's downfall with our food talk!


----------



## JayJay

JayJay said:


> My situation is waaay different---I'm 5'1" and need to lose 15 lbs.
> It took a while for my body to adjust last spring, but I lost 7 lbs. in two months, was on a high....and then broke my 3 middle toes on right foot in May. Yep--gained all 7 lbs. I had lost.
> I'm working again to cut down the amount I eat and I love raw vegetables.
> I think it's harder for senior women and short women to lose weight.


Okay...2 lbs. and it took 3 weeks.
I don't diet..it doesn't work for me--I do cut back.
I do know it is better to lose slowly for those who aren't really needing to lose a lot.
I'm waaaay funny about scales. I may show a 2 lb. loss, and then nothing for a couple weeks, and then 2 lbs. again.
Wish all good, safe, and healthy lifestyles while we lose some butt!!:gaah:


----------



## gypsysue

The scale is a guideline, but how my clothes fit and how "big" I feel/look is what I pay more attention to. I don't try to lose by "dieting" because that weight usually comes back. If it can't be a lifestyle, it's not going to last. You're right, JayJay, slower is more likely to be lasting. I don't have much to lose either (20 lbs.) but I've been stuck here for the last few years, knowing how much better I'd feel if I ditched that 20 lbs. But I want to lose it in a way that'll help me stay at that lower weight when I get there.
And speaking of which... it's time to go do my stair-stepper. It's way too icy for a good brisk walk!

Glad you're here, JayJay! The more the merrier!


----------



## sailaway

One thing I have learned about weight loss, if you take it off slowly it tends to stay off. Working out has helped me go from almost a 40" waist to a 34" waist. At least that was the size shorts I tried on at the store the other night and they felt just right. A couple more inches and I will be able to fit in my old wet suit.


----------



## gypsysue

:congrat: that's awesome, Sail! Sounds like you've been sensible and the weight will stay off!


----------



## sailaway

BillS said:


> I like whole raw carrots. I avoid canned almonds. They taste great and they're good for you but one ounce has 160 calories and one six ounce can has 960 calories! If I snack on almonds I can eat one can in two days!


Bill, if I snack on almonds I can eat one can of smoked Blue Diamond Almonds in about 5 minutes!


----------



## gypsysue

Weekly weigh-in!

163 lbs! That's another pound this past week. I'm surprised, because I was good the first 3 days of the week and slacked off the rest of the week. Just like the week before. I don't know what I'm going to have to do to make myself keep at it. I've got "too much on my plate" right now, and by the middle of the week I throw my hands up in frustration and give up. At least I'm doing enough that I've dropped a pound a week, so I shouldn't be so hard on myself.

I hope the rest of you did better!


----------



## Jason

I was 241 this week. didn't get on here to post yesterday because it was absolutely beautiful here and we were clearing a brushy patch beside the house to clean up the yard a bit.


----------



## Berta

Can I join in too? I am down 60 lbs since June 24th. I have gone from a size 22/24 (I should have been in a 24 but I refused to buy that size!) to a 16. I still have 50 more to go to get to my ideal weight for my age/height. I am on the hCG diet and just started round 4 today.


----------



## sailaway

Berta said:


> Can I join in too? I am down 60 lbs since June 24th. I have gone from a size 22/24 (I should have been in a 24 but I refused to buy that size!) to a 16. I still have 50 more to go to get to my ideal weight for my age/height. I am on the hCG diet and just started round 4 today.


Berta, that's GREAT!, I'm sure you feel alot better about yourself and alot healthier. Keep up the good work!:2thumb:


----------



## Jason

242 this week. We went to Red Lobster the other night to celebrate a promotion I got at work and I think I went a little crazy. Gotta do that once in a while, though, or you'll go nuts and just give up completely.


----------



## gypsysue

Berta, I'm glad you've joined us! 

I'm still at 163 this week. I had one of those nasty headcolds that left me with a bad headache for 3 days, and I laid around a lot. Since I didn't feel good, I ate a lot of things I shouldn't have. I only did my exercise/stair-stepper routine once this week. *insert smiley with sheepish look*!

Oh well, better luck this week... Jason, congrats on the promotion! :congrat:


----------



## gypsysue

162 lbs this week. Down one pound from a week ago, and three pounds from when we started. 

I only did my stair-stepper one day this week, and went for a hilly 2 1/2 mile hike another day, but I was more careful with what and how much I ate. It worked out better to not be as extreme the first part of the week, since I was able to stay steady all week and not feel like I was depriving myself.

Now if the snow and mud would go away there's lots of exercise I could get outside!


----------



## Jason

237 this week but I ate like crap last night and today. did a few workouts but not as many as I wanted to. Had a lot of fun this week, though, and sometimes you need that.


----------



## gypsysue

163. Gained back a pound this week! 

Oh well. Better luck next week. It would help if we'd get some dry or sunny days!


----------



## gypsysue

159 today, down 6 lbs. from whenever it was we started this thing. I kind of dropped out for a while with my injured eye. It made it hard to see the computer and to connect my thoughts. But I'm back on track now, and getting exercise since the weather is nice.


----------



## artman556

I am looking to get started please pm me with any ideas


----------



## gypsysue

artman, I don't have a lot of words of wisdom, seeing how I struggle like everyone else! But what I do is cut sugar and most salt, and as much fat as possible, sticking to primarily extra-virgin olive oil and coconut oil. I cut out processed foods, including baked goods and treats. If I want a treat or snack, I have to make it from scratch. If I don't have the ambition to do that, then no treat! lol 

Let's see... After i dish up my food I return half of it to the pan/bowl/whatever. Then if I truly feel like I need more after I eat my half-portions, I take another spoonful and go sit down and eat that. I usually talk myself out of it before I get across the kitchen to dig out more food! The second serving never really tastes as good as the first anyway. Sometimes if I've been careless and eaten too much, we'll dish up our food, pack everything else up for leftovers, then sit down and eat. Since the food is put away already, we can't just go serve up more.

Exercise is key for both mind and body. If nothing else, a walk is a great way to get exercise. It can be broken up into 2 or 3 short walks rather than one long walk. I like bicycling for exercise. I have a bad leg and walking can be hard on it at times. Bicycling is pretty much pain-free for me. 

Maybe some of this will be helpful for you.


----------



## gypsysue

157 lbs. this morning. Total of 8 lbs. lost in the last couple months. Slowly but surely heading the right way. It would go faster if our road dried out and I could ride my bicycle or something. I'm sick of my stair-stepper!


----------



## Emerald

in Dec. I weighted 218.. right now 200.5 If I lose one pound more I'll be under 200 for the first time since our car accident in 2000.


----------



## Emerald

198.. I can wear a whole box of clothing that hasn't fit in awhile.


----------



## topstriker

I lost 18 Lbs in 2 months by getting rid of tea, coffee, biscuits, cakes, chocolate and white bread. I was 14 stones 12 Lbs and I am now resting at around *12 st 7 lbs* and feel so much better! I now eat raw carrots, celery and spinach with lots of fruit including apples, oranges, melon, grapes, pineapples, bananas and a few seeds and nuts. I am always full but the weight just keeps coming off. I do some light exercise, 30-60 mins per day moderate stuff such as swimming or running. Its not as hard as you think. Being consistent and disciplined and having the ability to say NO makes a big difference.


----------



## zombieresponder

I've lost around 35 pounds since january and kept it off. I'm actually still losing a little. I really didn't change what I eat all that much except for cutting out all the junk food I was eating.


----------



## Salekdarling

My husband and I started this diet called Ketosis about two weeks ago. Between the two of us, we've lost 25 lbs. (1.8 stones-- hopefully I'm doing that right) Basically we cut out starches, and sugar, and dropped our carbohydrate intake to less than 50 grams of carbs a day. It is actually recommended for women with PCOS (which I have--and is to blame for all my medical issues) and folks with seizures.

I wish I would have known about this diet *(lifestyle)* sooner. I've struggled with my weight since puberty. Even while I was in the academy, I couldn't lose more than 20 pounds the entire year I was doing PT...and I worked 10x harder than the rest of the cadets! Your weight really is 80% diet, 20% exercise. I finally understand!


----------



## DJgang

Started feeling horrible at 176. I'm five foot tall and big boned, but I was feeling horrible. I went to doc and made decision, I'm gonna get off my meds and see if this weight will go away.

I went off meds and it didn't go away.

Then I had a reaction to a McDonald hamburger. That was it!

So, I started cutting meals in half and snacks in half. If I wanted something I ate it, but only half. I would fix my plate or grab the amount, but only half. Within about two weeks my stomach started shrinking, once that happened, I was able to make better choices. I rarely eat breakfast, I'm not hungry. I eat a very light lunch and small supper. I'm usually hungry right before bedtime, so I'm working on that. I don't eat after 6:30 pm. And absolutely no mcdonalds hamburgers or anything. No cokes, if I eat chips, it's just a few. Started making my own bread, one slice a day.....

I'm at 164 two months.


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom

My new diet is 1-2 hard boiled eggs (usually 1) for breakfast. A large salad with veggies, a small portion of protein and a homemade vinegarette. Dinner is a sensible portion of protein, large portion of fresh or steamed veggies(no butter) and a small serving of a carb (rice, pasta or starchy veg). 1 week so far: lost 2 lbs. Which is a miracle for me!! I've upped my activity level also (walking, more gardening etc). I sure hope this continues to work, I need 30 lbs. off this body yesterday!! Slow is better though...lol. Nurse Amy


----------



## LizHolmesz

I won't be able to be off tea, do you think that tea is so bad for us?


----------



## PackerBacker

NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom said:


> My new diet is 1-2 hard boiled eggs (usually 1) for breakfast. A large salad with veggies, a small portion of protein and a homemade vinegarette. Dinner is a sensible portion of protein, large portion of fresh or steamed veggies(no butter) and a small serving of a carb (rice, pasta or starchy veg). 1 week so far: lost 2 lbs. Which is a miracle for me!! I've upped my activity level also (walking, more gardening etc). I sure hope this continues to work, I need 30 lbs. off this body yesterday!! Slow is better though...lol. Nurse Amy


You'd be better off to eat the butter and skip the carb.


----------



## sloetruk

I've recently lost ~35lbs putting me at 155 @ 5'8". I did this with myfitnesspal.com app on my iPhone.

What I learned from the app was portion control, and wear the calories truly are. I still eat carbs, just in the correct portions i.e. a baked russet potato is only 110 kCal/5.3 ounces (1/3 lb) and rather filling. The typical russet potato is ~ 1lb ea.

Lean meats like chicken, shrimp, fish, even some cuts of pork are ~100-120 kCal/4 oz (1/4 lb) which is a great portion size for me.

Veggies, lots of green and yellow veggies. sweet peas are probably the worst green veggie due to the inherit sugars and carbs, but they are still better for you than a bag of potato chips.

I limit my nut intake due to my caloric restrictions I am on (self imposed) but nuts are a great source of good oils and fats, just keep the portion small as nuts are really high calories and fat.

Beans/Legumes I eat beans a couple of times a month, generally on a really heavy cardio day (10+ mile jog day), these are the same days that I'll eat rice and other heavy carbs.

My strategy was/is 1200 kCal/day + 1/2 kCals burned in Cardio and other exercise.


----------



## bananagoatgruff

*Plain Okra?*

Would that be boiled okra? Remember Jerry Clower, he told the funniest story about bolied okra I ever heard. "mama put a pan of boiled okra on the back porch for the dogs, ol skeeter ate it so fast he thought the other dog ate it, the two dogs fought all morning long and didn't but one of'um no what they was fighting over" lol
:laugh:


Davarm said:


> Thanks GD, on the other side of the fence, 5 foods you can until you are full:
> 
> 1. Okra - Plain, no breading and not fried.
> 2. Cucumbers - To include pickles(not sweet).
> 3. Zucchini - Not fried or breaded, boiled.
> 4. Yellow Squash - Same as Zucchini
> 5. Celery - Plain.
> 
> These foods can be satisfying if you are a creative cook, i'm still working on that one though. If you are counting carbs, these are low and are also good for diabetic diets.
> 
> They can be eaten by diabetics without raising your blood sugar very much at all, no matter how much you eat.


----------



## sallyjoseph

Nice GD your tips for loose weight is good. but for loose weight have enough food with proteins and nutrients but not oily foods and fats are also good for weight loss.


----------



## sallyjoseph

Almonds are very good and help do the work for you. Also, low fat yogurt, Swiss cheese, fresh fruits especially citrus and fruits with high antioxidants and vegetables, dark chocolate. And avoid fast, oily and junk food for lose weight.


----------



## rugster

A couple thoughts reading these posts I went from 255-199 in 4 months with exercise and eating better 

Don't diet. Change your lifestyle & eating habits get regular exercise if you don't you'll just gain it back. 

I limit consumption of stuff that comes in a box or can sounds stupid but think about it.
stay away from simple carbs pasta, white rice, sugar, and high carb loads for dinner.

Don't eat 3 meals a day eat 5 smaller portions. Drink more water have small complex carb or fruit snack between breakfast and lunch and lunch & dinner. This keeps your metabolism and energy levels up and you burn fat more efficiently.

Hydrate! Your body needs plenty of water to process food and convert fat to energy plus you will feel fuller.

Complex carbs & protein in the morning and lunch (I have an egg with whole grain sprouted bread or granola with yogurt and fruit) 
lunch a sandwich whole grain and turkey with veggies. my little snacks are usually kind bars or fresh fruit 

Reduce carbs for dinner higher load of protein I often have chicken breast and steamed veggies (carrots, broccoli, tomatoes) or a salad and a liter of water


----------



## Sentry18

That would be a valid point jericho13 if this thread was about retired LEO's who are interested in survival guns. But it's not, so it seems more than just a little out of place.


----------



## Dakine

I sent him a PM explaining he'd likely see his post moved as non-hunting firearms threads are regulated, and also that he appeared to have posted into the wrong thread anyway...

but who knows, maybe he'll introduce himself and stick around... that'd be cool


----------



## georgetnez

GatorDude said:


> Since this is the time of year that most people make resolutions, I wanted to share some tips for losing weight. In the past seven months, I've dropped 70 pounds off of my 6'2"/400 pound body and I'm still losing. In the past, I was never really health conscious about food. I didn't know much about carbohydrates. After talking to a nutritionist, I'm doing really well and I'm totally avoiding soda, white bread, french fries, orange juice, and pasta.
> 
> Five Foods to Avoid so You Can Lose Weight
> 
> I'm also counting my carbs and keeping it to 60-65 grams of carbs per meal with total snacks between meals of 15 to 20 carbs. I hope you find this helpful if your resolution for 2012 is weight loss.


Thanks for sharing.


----------

